# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Κιτ κατασκευης λαμπατου ενισχυτη EL84 single ended

## ikaros1978

ολοκληρωμενο σετ κατασκευης λαμπατου ενισχυτη με την EL84 σε τοπολογια single ended
Το μονο που θα χρειαστει καποιος ειναι ενα σασι, λιγα καλωδια , ενα κολλητηρι και ορεξη και μερακι για κατι απλο, αποδοτικο και κλασσικο.
Το κιτ περιεχει:
2 μετασχηματιστες εξοδου 4.4Κ/8ohm/15w
1 μετασχηματιστη τροφοδοσιας (και για την υψηλη και για τα νηματα)
3 λυχνιες ( 2 el84 , 1 12ax7)
Μονταρισμενη πλακετα η οποια περιεχει και τις βασεις των λυχνιων και τα υλικα του τροφοδοτικου.
βυσματα (RCA,τροφοδοσιας με διακοπτη και ασφαλεια, μπορνες εξοδου)
ποτενσιομετρο μαζι με ενα κομβιο

τιμη ολα αυτα 100 ευρω
0-02-04-424fe920f1043da19ac8e715bf6ab173174c662193e85ae6a23d113275a9033e_1eccb63a.jpg0-02-04-a3497c63875d57cc26b4a234293b645cc7ff5b50b5a32d6370fd8d12cb30a532_a74d9e5f.jpg

----------

